# 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse



## TempestX1 (15. Dezember 2013)

*2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Bei uns wird sich noch so gut wie möglich geweigert Glasfaser direkt in die Wohnung zu legen. Zuletzt hat die Telekom statt Ausbau der Leitungen auf Glasfaser in die Häuser, sich für den Wechsel auf Vektoring festgelegt um eine Geschwindigkeit mit bis zu 100 MBit/s zu erreichen. Laut EU ist geplant bis 2020 ca. die Hälfte aller vorhandenen Anschlüsse auf 100 MBit/s umzustellen.

In dem kleinen Bezirk Hjelmeland sieht der Ausbau zur Zeit deutlich besser aus.
Der Bezirk hat gerademal 2.800 Einwohner (laut Wikipedia 3 Einwohner je km²) und soll nun 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse bekommen. Der Bezirk ist vorallem mit Berge und Fjorde gespickt, welche aus deutscher TK-Sicht einen Ausbau fast unmöglich machen würde. Nun soll bis 2016 jedem Besitzer einer Haus- und/oder Ferienwohnung es ermöglicht werden das schnelle Internet zu bekommen.

Der Preis der Leitung soll bei umgerechnet ca. 120 Euro pro Monat liegen und beinhaltet neben dem schnellen Internet auch TV-Dienste und IP Telefonie. Für den Anschluss selbst wird einmalig ca. 175 Euro berechnet, falls der Anschlussinhaber sich beim verlegen der Leitung beteiligt. Sollte er keine Möglichkeit haben beim Bau mitzuhelfen würde der Anschluss ca. 2600 Euro einmalig kosten.
Laut Plan soll zuerst das Rathaus, öffentliche Gebäude und Firmen mit den 1 GBit/s bis zur ersten Jahreshälfte 2014 angebunden werden und dann nach und nach die anderen Gebäude.

*Quelle und weitere Infos*
Glasfaser-Märchen: Gigabit-Internet für Norwegens Bezirk Hjelmeland | heise online
Altibox: Norwegische 3.000-Einwohner-Kommune bekommt 1 GBit/s - Golem.de

Edit: 
Nachtrag zu den Preisen.
Die Lebenshaltungskosten in Norwegen sind generell höher als in Deutschland, was gleichzeitig bedeutet das die Norweger dadurch auch ein deutlich höheres Gehalt erhalten. Somit sind die Kosten nicht wirklich auf Euro übertragbar bzw. für Norweger "klingen" die Beträge insgesamt weniger als für Deutsche. 

Link mit Quelle im Post von keinnick


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Bei uns wird sich noch so gut wie möglich geweigert Glasfaser direkt in die Wohnung zu legen. Zuletzt hat die Telekom statt Ausbau der Leitungen auf Glasfaser in die Häuser, sich für den Wechsel auf Vektoring festgelegt um eine Geschwindigkeit mit bis zu 100 MBit/s zu erreichen. Laut EU ist geplant bis 2020 ca. die Hälfte aller vorhandenen Anschlüsse auf 100 MBit/s umzustellen.
> 
> In dem kleinen Bezirk Hjelmeland sieht der Ausbau zur Zeit deutlich besser aus.
> Der Bezirk hat gerademal 2.800 Einwohner (laut Wikipedia 3 Einwohner je km²) und soll nun 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse bekommen. Der Bezirk ist vorallem mit Berge und Fjorde gespickt, welche aus deutscher TK-Sicht einen Ausbau fast unmöglich machen würde. Nun soll bis 2016 jedem Besitzer einer Haus- und/oder Ferienwohnung es ermöglicht werden das schnelle Internet zu bekommen.
> ...


 
Schön und gut ,aber 120 Euro pro Monat + 175 Euro mit Eigenbeteiligung oder 2600 Euro ohne wäre mir ne 1GBit/s Leitung bei weitem nicht wert wer soll das denn alles bezahlen ?^^


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Schön und gut ,aber 120 Euro pro Monat + 175 Euro mit Eigenbeteiligung oder 2600 Euro ohne wäre mir ne 1GBit/s Leitung bei weitem nicht wert wer soll das denn alles bezahlen ?^^



In Norwegen ist der Durchschnittsverdienst allerdings ein wenig höher als in Deutschland. Von daher relativiert sich das.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

@ Knaeckebrot93
Wie keinnick schon schrieb verdienen die Norweger mehr, hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen. Das selbe trifft auch auf die News mit der Schweiz zu ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/303689-swisscom-fuehrt-internet-mit-1-gbit-s-ein.html ), somit sind "deutsche" Euros nicht direkt mit dem Geld im Ausland vergleichbar.

Bitte in Zukunft auch nicht die ganze News zitieren. Bei deinem Post hätte eigentlich auch nur ein Klick auf den Antwortbutton (statt auf Zitieren) gereicht.
Danke


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

@Knaeckebrot93: Vollzitat FTW!!! 

@Topic: Wow, Ich glaube in Norwegen bekommt man noch eher FTTH als in Deutschland, selbst wenn man dort am Ar*** der Welt wohnt. Die haben bald in jedem Kuhkaff 1GBit/s Glasfaser, währent man in einer Deutschen Stadt mit 50.000 Einwohnern schon froh sein kann, wenn man DSL mit 16 Mbit/s bekommt. 

Für den Provider muss das ja ein verdammt unrentables Geschäft sein, wenn er in einem Gebiet mit 3 EW/Km² jeden Haushalt mit einem Glasfaseranschluss versorgt. Und bei uns jammert die Telekom schon rum, wenn sie einen Vorort einer größeren Stadt von 2 Mbit/s auf 16 Mbit/s updaten soll. 

Und die Politik ist hierzulande ja auch sehr hilfreich. Für alles hat man Geld, nur nicht für die Infrastruktur. Und bloß keine Neuverschuldung zulassen. Die nachfolgenden Generationen könnten ja ein Problem bekommen, wenn sie statt 2,1 Billionen, 3 oder 4 Billionen begleichen müssten, was sie so oder so niemals schaffen werden, da es vorher zu einer Währungsreform kommen wird.


----------



## Superwip (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Besonders interessant finde ich das man Geld sparen kann wenn man sich _selbst am Ausbau beteiligt_.

Ich bin schon lange der Meinung das das auch bei uns sinnvoll wäre wenn auch "realkonzernpolitisch" kaum umsetzbar.


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

AAAHHH!

Mich versetzten solche News immer in Selbstmitleid. Ich mit meiner *384Kbit/s* Leitung, für die ich auch noch 45 Euro im Monat zahlen soll...
Folglich wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand anbieten würde, 120 Euro für eine 1Gbit/s Leitung zu bezahlen.
Deutschland sollte echt mal an der Internet Anbindung arbeiten.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Ich mit meiner *384Kbit /s* Leitung



Und ich dachte ich wäre schon schlecht dran mit meinen 3Mbit/s.


----------



## Minga_Bua (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> AAAHHH!
> 
> Mich versetzten solche News immer in Selbstmitleid. Ich mit meiner *384Kbit s* Leitung, für die ich auch noch 45 Euro im Monat zahlen soll...
> Folglich wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand anbieten würde, 120 Euro für eine 1Gbit/s Leitung zu bezahlen.
> Deutschland sollte echt mal an der Internet Anbindung arbeiten.


 
Nur "dankbar"?


----------



## Polyethylen (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

In Norwegen gibt's 1 Gbit/s mitten in der Pampa, und in Deutschland ist 200 Mbit/s in Ballungsgebieten das höchste der Gefühle 
Selbst auf'm Mond hat man ne Datenanbindung von über 600 Mbit/s.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Das wird auch mindestens noch 4 Jahre so bleiben in Deutschland... schließlich hat die Große Koalition erstmal den Stopp des Breitbandausbaus beschlossen um Geld zu sparen, damit man sich die gute Herdprämie auch weiter leisten kann und das Internet dem Verkehrsministerium untergeordnet. Was soviel heißt wie die CSU kümmert sich ums Internet. 

@ News
Das ist in Skandinavien seid min. 10 Jahren normal. Nicht unbedingt die 1GB/s, aber der Glasfaseranschluss für jedes Haus, wo immer es auch steht, solange man bereit ist selbst nen bisschen zu schaufeln und zu baggern oder die entsprechenden kosten trägt.


----------



## StauBHausaufsag0r (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Wir bekommen in unserem 1500 Seelen Kaff (mit bisher 772MBit/s bis Ende nächsten Jahres auch Glasfaser ans Haus, auch andere umliegende Orte werden angeschlossen.
Und nicht weil die Telekom so großzügig ist, sondern weil die Gemeinde das ganze selber finanziert, auch mit der Hilfe von Vorverträgen. 
Vielleicht verbeitet sich dieses Konzept auch noch in anderen Teilen Deutschlands, dann brauchts die Telekom auch nicht mehr


----------



## Placebo (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

War mal auf einem Campingplatz in Norwegen, der kilometerweit von der nächsten Zivilisation entfernt war. Dort hatte sich der Besitzer eine 16MBit(?) Leitung eingerichtet, nur weil ein Tourist sich irgendwann einmal beschwert hat, dass es dort keine Internetverbindung gab. Selbst benutzt er es nicht wirklich


----------



## Captn (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Da wird man ja sofort wieder neidisch. Bei uns, in der gerade mal 6 Jahre alten Siedlung, haben die Vollpfosten von der Telekom gerade mal ne 1600er Leitung verlegt  (und das obwohl ich gerademal nen Kilometer weit ausserhalb von Berlin wohne). Der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich mit UMTS schneller unterwegs bin . Dummerweise reicht die einzige Kabeldeutschland-Leitung nicht bis zu unserem Haus . Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob die Vorsitzenden in den Großkonzernen nicht alle völlig zugezogen sind.


----------



## Pumpi (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was man mit mehr als 50mbit anstellen sollte ? Die Bench sollte sein eine solche Internet/Telefon Flat (50mbit) nicht für 30 Euro angeboten zu bekommen (wie in Hamburg), sondern für 20   

 ------------

 Hatte grad einen Techniker von der Telekom hier. Der erzählte das sie im Osten ein großflächiges Pilotprojekt mit Glasfaser in einer Kleinstadt hatten. Lief aber nicht. War anfällig und sehr teuer. Haben sie komplett auf Kupfer rück gelegt die Leitungen..... So viel zu 1Gbit in Deutschland.


----------



## tigerjessy (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Vielleicht wäre ein allgemeines Netz die Lösung. Ich schreibe extra nicht staatlich weil das auch nichts wird.
Ist klar das sich die Drossel-Com gegen ein flächendeckendes Netz streubt. Sie müssen ja in Vorkasse gehen.
Und in der heutigen Zeit ist der schnelle Gewinn (Bonis etc), gerade bei Börsendotierten Betrieben, wichtiger als der langfristige Erfolg

Zitat von Pumpi:
Hatte grad einen Techniker von der Telekom hier. Der erzählte das sie im  Osten ein großflächiges Pilotprojekt mit Glasfaser in einer Kleinstadt  hatten. Lief aber nicht. War anfällig und sehr teuer. Haben sie komplett  auf Kupfer rück gelegt die Leitungen..... So viel zu 1Gbit in  Deutschland. 						

Viemehr sollte man sagen "So viel zur Telekom".
Wenn man etwas nicht will ist es ein leichtes als Betreiber ein Projekt scheitern zu lassen.
Schließlich wollen sie ja ihr Vectoring und kein Glasfasernetz.


----------



## MaxRink (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was man mit mehr als 50mbit anstellen sollte ? Die Bench sollte sein eine solche Internet/Telefon Flat (50mbit) nicht für 30 Euro angeboten zu bekommen (wie in Hamburg), sondern für 20
> 
> ------------
> 
> Hatte grad einen Techniker von der Telekom hier. Der erzählte das sie im Osten ein großflächiges Pilotprojekt mit Glasfaser in einer Kleinstadt hatten. Lief aber nicht. War anfällig und sehr teuer. Haben sie komplett auf Kupfer rück gelegt die Leitungen..... So viel zu 1Gbit in Deutschland.


 
Ich leide schon mit meinen 150 mbit und 15 mbit Upload. Für alles gibt es verwendungzwecke.


----------



## pagani-s (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

ich wäre auch schon froh wenn es hier mal 2 stellige mbitverbindung geben würde.
krüppel hier auch nur 1,7mbit maximal rum


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Moment, ich packe mal eben die Koffer.


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

ich wohn auch im kuhkaff und habe eine 32 k leitung .. könnte aber auf 100 k aufrüsten . aber wer brauch so viel ?  chillt mal leute . wer eine 16 k leitung hat hat es doch gut . alles was drunter ist dürfte mal langsam einen upgrade bekommen . 384 kbit bekommt man mit eine GSM handyleitung hin


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



keinnick schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich wäre schon schlecht dran mit meinen 3Mbit/s.


 
Wobei, zwingend mehr braucht man auch nicht, außer man saugt unzählige Dinge


----------



## Frontline25 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

In unsere stadt wurde ein komplettes neubaugebiet errichtet ... nun zieht kaum einer ein ....  sie haben in allen ernst den internetanschluss vergessen zu verlegen 

(egal in meiner wohnung kommen 100.000 an, dank unity


----------



## efdev (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wobei, zwingend mehr braucht man auch nicht, außer man saugt unzählige Dinge



doch bei mehr als einer person die spielt ping sagt hallo


----------



## DocVersillia (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

meine Frau und ich sind gerade auf der Suche nach einem Haus....erste Frage an der Tür, wenn ich die Bude betrete, was für´n INet Anschluss da verfügbar ist.... letztens sagte einer, max 2k und Kabelfernsehen gibts da nicht, da war die Besichtigung für mich beendet...Ich kaufe mir kein Haus um danach Netztechnisch in der Steinzeit zu leben.....


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



efdev schrieb:


> doch bei mehr als einer person die spielt ping sagt hallo



So siehts aus. Da reicht schon ein Windows-Update oder die Frau im Nebenzimmer die auf dem Tablet ein Video schaut


----------



## tiga05 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> AAAHHH!
> 
> Mich versetzten solche News immer in Selbstmitleid. Ich mit meiner *384Kbit/s* Leitung, für die ich auch noch 45 Euro im Monat zahlen soll...
> Folglich wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand anbieten würde, 120 Euro für eine 1Gbit/s Leitung zu bezahlen.
> Deutschland sollte echt mal an der Internet Anbindung arbeiten.


 
384 und dafür 45€? Bei welchem Anbieter gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Niza (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was man mit mehr als 50mbit anstellen sollte ?



z.B.
Bei Steam oder Uplay Spiele runterladen .

Gerade die Leute, die Steam haben, wissen wie es ist, ein neues Spiel bei Steam runterzuladen.
Besonders dafür mehrere Stunden zu warten , nur weil man ne lame leitung hat.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Jetzt weiß ich wo ich Hinziehe


----------



## Turican (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Dass ach so tolle Deutschland,Nummer 1 in Europa hat schlechteres DSL als Bulgarien.
Poliker haben wie immer keinen Plan und tun nichts.


----------



## coroc (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Dann fahr ich ab jetzt nach Norwegen in den Urlaub um Spiele runter zu laden... 

Meine Bambusleitung mit DSL 4.5k braucht ja ewig...Ach, ich hab da ja noch Glück, im Nachbarkaff kannst du dir während sich die Seite aufbaut Kaffe kochen, da sollte ich froh sein...


----------



## crae (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

2,8k 1gb, are u fking kiddin me? 

mfg, crae


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Niza schrieb:


> z.B.
> Bei Steam oder Uplay Spiele runterladen .
> 
> Gerade die Leute, die Steam haben, wissen wie es ist, ein neues Spiel bei Steam runterzuladen.
> ...



Naja ich hab ne 50k Leitung und lad mit 5MB/s runter, reicht dicke  

BTW: Oh ein Weselaner


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Bei uns im Nachbarort war auch vom Ausbau die rede. 200 Vorverträge hätte es bei weit über 3000 Einwohnern gebraucht.
Aber selbst die sind nicht Zustande gekommen.

Hab das Gefühl der Breitbandausbau ist in 90% Deutschlands nicht vorhanden. Entweder weil die Bevölkerung aus uninteressierten Rentnern besteht oder weil die Telekom kein Interesse hat.


----------



## Coyote_Backpack (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Unglaublich.


----------



## Placebo (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



tiga05 schrieb:


> 384 und dafür 45€? Bei welchem Anbieter gibts denn sowas?


Telekom wahrscheinlich. Wir zahlen 50€ für 1MBit


----------



## nikk o. laus (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Bei uns im Nachbarort war auch vom Ausbau die rede. 200 Vorverträge hätte es bei weit über 3000 Einwohnern gebraucht.
> Aber selbst die sind nicht Zustande gekommen.
> 
> Hab das Gefühl der Breitbandausbau ist in 90% Deutschlands nicht vorhanden. Entweder weil die Bevölkerung aus uninteressierten Rentnern besteht oder weil die Telekom kein Interesse hat.


Hach ja die gute alte "Geiz ist geil" mentalität - wat das brauch ich doch im leben nicht. Wie oft habe ich das im Umfeld von meinem Vater schon gehört...
1gbit wär ein Traum und die Drosselkom hat mich für verrückt gehalten dass ich auf meinem Handy auf 50gb Monatsvoloumen komme -.-


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Hach ja die gute alte "Geiz ist geil" mentalität - wat das brauch ich doch im leben nicht. Wie oft habe ich das im Umfeld von meinem Vater schon gehört...
> 1gbit wär ein Traum und die Drosselkom hat mich für verrückt gehalten dass ich auf meinem Handy auf 50gb Monatsvoloumen komme -.-


 
Würd ich auch. 50GB?! Was ziehst du dir den dann übers Handy rein, den nur surfen, facebook und paar Whatsapp nachrichten können das nicht seinn


----------



## MaxRink (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Würd ich auch. 50GB?! Was ziehst du dir den dann übers Handy rein, den nur surfen, facebook und paar Whatsapp nachrichten können das nicht seinn


 
Ich lieg auch bei fast 100GB/Monat.
VNC und SSH fast dauerhaft aufgebaut, zieht schon ganz gut.


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Glaubt mir in Italien siehts noch schlechter aus als in DE.


----------



## Herbststurm (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



keinnick schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich wäre schon schlecht dran mit meinen 3Mbit/s.



Jap hab auch nur 3Mbit/s und das ist schon nicht gerade die Welt aber mein Beileid an armen Schw***e die nur *384Kbit /s *abbekommen.


----------



## zeropointmodul (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Drosselkom - Wer verarscht wen - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Bis vor nem Jahr gabs bei uns auch nur Internet übers Modem und mit Umts-Stick im Edgenetz. Jetzt haben wir LTE 21k, aber leider nur 15GB im Monat.


----------



## Herbststurm (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis vor nem Jahr gabs bei uns auch nur Internet übers Modem und mit Umts-Stick im Edgenetz. Jetzt haben wir LTE 21k, aber leider nur 15GB im Monat.



15GB ist aber auch nix! Damit kann man als Gamer nicht viel bewerkstelligen bzw. anfangen.  das habe ich seit gestern allein mit Steam verbraucht!


----------



## Pumpi (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Niza schrieb:


> z.B. Bei Steam oder Uplay Spiele runterladen .
> 
> Gerade die Leute, die Steam haben, wissen wie es ist, ein neues Spiel bei Steam runterzuladen.
> Besonders dafür mehrere Stunden zu warten , nur weil man ne lame leitung hat.


 
 Ja, auch ich habe natürlich Steam, Uplay und Origin. Aber mehr als 6-8 Mbit kommen von denen nicht über meine Leitung, obwohl ich bis zu 50Mbit zur Verfügung habe ! Selbst Youtube Videos in 4K laufen bei mir ohne nach zu laden ! Also nochmal, was will man als single Haushälter mit mehr als 50 Mbit ?


----------



## MaxRink (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ja, auch ich habe natürlich Steam, Uplay und Origin. Aber mehr als 6-8 Mbit kommen von denen nicht über meine Leitung, obwohl ich bis zu 50Mbit zur Verfügung habe ! Selbst Youtube Videos in 4K laufen bei mir ohne nach zu laden ! Also nochmal, was will man als single Haushälter mit mehr als 50 Mbit ?


 
Ähm Steam and co zeigen MByte an. Klar geht da nich mehr. Und für alles gibt es Verwendung, ich könnte 10 GBit upload oft genug gebrauchen.


----------



## Pumpi (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Ähm Steam and co zeigen MByte an.


 
 Ja sorry. Bin grad durch den Tüdel gekommen 

 Kommt aber am Ende auf's selbe raus. 20GB downloaden (aka 50mbit) dauert keine Stunde. Das reicht doch, da hab ich jedes Spiel nach einer kleinen Surfsession auf der Platte.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

1 GBit/s Anschlüsse macht(versucht) die TK auch in köln berlin hamburg aber nur zum Testzwecken


----------



## FraSiWa (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Ich glaub ich zieh nach Norwegen, ist schließlich ein schönes Land


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Placebo schrieb:


> Telekom wahrscheinlich. Wir zahlen 50€ für 1MBit


 
Sorry, dann solltest du auch mal deinen Tarif wechseln und nicht auf nen Tarif sitzen bleiben der wahrscheinlich 5-10 Jahre alt ist. 

Wenn du es nicht gebacken bekommst, auf einen aktuellen Tarif zu wechseln, kann das Unternehmen nichts dafür.
Keiner muss, auch nicht bei der Telekom, 50 € für ne 1 Mbit Leitung bezahlen. Das ist Quatsch...

(29,95 € für ne 2 mbit/s Leitung, 34,95 € für ne 16 mbit/s Leitung (wenn man auch mal seinen Mund aufmacht im Shop auch inkl. wenn verfügbar mit 50 mbit/s), ansonsten generell für 39,95 € VDSL 50, für 54,95 € Glasfaser mit 100 mbit/s und für 5 € mehr gleich die 200 mbit/s Leitung...)

Man kann nicht davon ausgehen, das einem einfach so von allein die Tarife umgestellt werden...
Nutzt du etwa auch noch nen alten Handytarif aus dem Jahr 2000, für den du für 50 frei Minuten und 10 frei SMS im Monat 70 € zahlst? 



FraSiWa schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich zieh nach Norwegen, ist schließlich ein schönes Land


Wenn du für Futter nen haufen Kohle zahlen willst.


----------



## Knuddelbearli (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ja, auch ich habe natürlich Steam, Uplay und Origin. Aber mehr als 6-8 Mbit kommen von denen nicht über meine Leitung, obwohl ich bis zu 50Mbit zur Verfügung habe ! Selbst Youtube Videos in 4K laufen bei mir ohne nach zu laden ! Also nochmal, was will man als single Haushälter mit mehr als 50 Mbit ?


 
dann machst du was falsch, meine 75MBit leitung saugt gerade mit Fullspeed bei Steam. Und das jetzt ABends zur Europa Primetime


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Dezember 2013)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Sorry, dann solltest du auch mal deinen Tarif wechseln und nicht auf nen Tarif sitzen bleiben der wahrscheinlich 5-10 Jahre alt ist.
> 
> Wenn du es nicht gebacken bekommst, auf einen aktuellen Tarif zu wechseln, kann das Unternehmen nichts dafür.
> Keiner muss, auch nicht bei der Telekom, 50 € für ne 1 Mbit Leitung bezahlen. Das ist Quatsch...
> ...



Du als Wahrscheinlich drosselcom Mitarbeiter weist dann aber schon auch genau darüber bescheid das dazu noch u.a. Service-abschlussgebühren, Router-leasinggebühren, möglicherweise diverse Freischaltungs Gebühren für zb unterschiedliche entertain angebote, freischaltungen oder Liga zu sky Buchungen, reciver ratenzahlungen und andere weitete service kosten alles mit Mehrwertsteuer und dem ganzen käse noch immer dazu kommen. Das was man in der Werbung aufs Auge gedrückt bekommt bleibt niemals dabei. Weiß doch jeder der mindestens einmal n Handyvertrag abgeschlossen hat. Oder jeder der hier auch bei der Telekom ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Dezember 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Du als Wahrscheinlich drosselcom Mitarbeiter weist dann aber schon auch genau darüber bescheid das dazu noch u.a. Service-abschlussgebühren, Router-leasinggebühren, möglicherweise diverse Freischaltungs Gebühren für zb unterschiedliche entertain angebote, freischaltungen oder Liga zu sky Buchungen, reciver ratenzahlungen und andere weitete service kosten alles mit Mehrwertsteuer und dem ganzen käse noch immer dazu kommen. Das was man in der Werbung aufs Auge gedrückt bekommt bleibt niemals dabei. Weiß doch jeder der mindestens einmal n Handyvertrag abgeschlossen hat. Oder jeder der hier auch bei der Telekom ist.



Wir sprachen über Tarife und nicht über irgendwelche extra Service Sachen die bei jeden Anbieter!  extra kosten. 
(Btw die Hälfte die du da so aufzählst ist Kokolores.) 
Hast nen Tarif, check. Was brauchste noch? Router kaufste dir einen, mietest den oder besorgst die anderweitig einen. Keine Ahnung was du jetzt wieder mit Entertain oder Sky willst.
Das sind alles on top Geschichten.
Die Preise die ich hier aufgezählt hab,  sind fix Preise für die gesamte Laufzeit. Und einen BP hast du als Komplettwechsler oder bei einem Tarifwechsel nicht. Aber netter Versuch. ^^

Aber witzig wie man sich die Preise dann selbst wieder künstlich erhöht, nur um etwas was mich nicht ab kann noch schlechter zu machen. 

Zum Anderen keine Ahnung wie du drauf kommst, das ich dort arbeite, nur weil ich Tatsachen hier richtig stelle.
Bin hier im Forum seit 2008 angemeldet (davor eigentlich auch schon, aber leider Logins verbasselt ^^) und hab auch ganz bestimmt extra die ganzen Jahre darauf gewartet bis so eine Situation kommt, um DANN als "Mitarbeiter" zuzuschlagen. Bestimmt.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

hach ja 2050 isses in deutschland auch soweit das alle gigabit leitungen haben


----------



## Voodoo2 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> hach ja 2050 isses in deutschland auch soweit das alle gigabit leitungen haben


 

vermutlich


----------



## coroc (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*



Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> hach ja 2050 isses in deutschland auch soweit das alle gigabit leitungen haben


 Und in Norwegen haben die dann 10 Gigabit ^^


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2800 Einwohner Bezirk in Norwegen bekommt 1 GBit/s Anschlüsse*

Och naja mittlerweile kann ich mich kaum beklagen... das langsamste is eduroam in der Uni das teilweise auf 16 Mbps absackt, Zuhause von KD stabile 32 Mbps und im Wohnheim je nach Verkehr 100-300 Mbps, mehr brauch ich auch net


----------

